# Riland AC/DC TIG



## amajusiakjr (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking for a foot pedal for my Riland 200 AC/DC inverter TIG. It is two (2) prong plug in. The thumb control has been broken and fixed several times. Really good machine but that dand thumb control drives me crazy


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you give us a pic of your connection?

Please.


----------



## amajusiakjr (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## amajusiakjr (Feb 1, 2013)

I am sure its a simple on/off whitch but....I am not a electrician


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 1, 2013)

Alot of stuff I have never seen. This set up is one of them.

There is a current Ebay listing for a 2 pin pedal with good pics, looks like a winner to me based only on the pics, there may be other considerations unknown to me:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TIG-Welding...381?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item35bcd0f485

Likely you have already done online searches. But, just in case... 

Interesting Riland thread: 
http://www.hobartwelders.com/weldtalk/archive/index.php/t-32636.html

Perhaps less helpful:
http://weldingweb.com/archive/index.php/t-29020.html


----------



## amajusiakjr (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate the help...I need to find one soon...I hate thumb control


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 1, 2013)

long shot???

I have seen a old microphone connector that looks like your plug


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 3, 2013)

amajusiakjr,

Please let us know how if this worked out for you, or if there is any other action we can take to assist.


----------

